# Why are rockets fans complaining?



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

the team is doing good this year and will make the playoffs. they have shown flashes of birng really good and if they can consistently play good near the end of the season or just have a few of those good games in the playoffs who knows how far we could go. 

the rockets lineup is fine how it is. there is no reason to make ridiculous fake trades of our whole lineup. lets start at point guard. francis is good. definately top 5, maybe top 3 in the league. moochie is good for a backup. he doesn't need to be a star because he is a backup pg. 

mobley at sg could be perfect for the rockets with ming. a few times a game he goes down the court and throws up a wild three. if he could just stop that he would be fine. he was drafted to surround hakeem and did a good job of it. now he could do the same for ming. and he isn't making tons of money. 

sf is probably the worst place right now. rice is old. nachbar isn't getting time. kenny, eddie, and mo aren't sfs. hawkins(not sure where he's been playing) has good d but that's it. 

at pf we have griffin, taylor, and thomas. thomas would be a very good role player if he would stop ignoring his teammates and trying to play one on one. i think that part of it is that he knows the rockets won't bring him back next year. taylor is overpaid and i don't know if he's a good fit for the rockets. but he can provide some scoring if they need it. griffin is going to be a very good player. i don't think he will be a star anymore though. i'm thinking more of horry but who can block shots. hopefully a little better. 

at center ming is going to be great. an all round player who should be able to dominate. i can see him putting up 20 and 12 next year and doing good at other things too. he is already a defensive presence. cato is playing really good at backup. he was doing a good job as the starter until he left the team for a few games for personal reasons. the only problem now is the contract. but he is producing and that will help if ming gets tired this year.

the future for our team looks great. and they could easily go far in the playoffs this year. so why are we complaining when the rockets are one of the top teams in the west and will only get better?


----------



## catandkennysuck (Dec 14, 2002)

You do know you answered your own thread dont you.

you said how great and good chemistry all the pieces fit in,yet the rockets get thier butts kicked by clippers twice,memphis,and BARELY beat miami.

There is reason to be complaining.The talent IS THERE,so why arent we in the top3 west? Trust me,we will fall to around 8th seed. Thats not good enough. With francis and ming,that should be a contender. The fact we arent a contender leads to serious questions.

Like Is Rudy really a good coach for this young team? = no,to nice

will eddie improve or should he be traded(the only way to know this is to be miss cleo)? =he will,but i doubt our guards will use him right

will taylor ever recover from injury?= no

will mobley be willing to sacrifice his only chance at allstar game to give more shots to ming?= no

will fans show up,and give les more incentive to spend lux tax? = no,not until rudy quits chewing gum,and gets to work

will moochies/kennys/cats hieght be a liability in the playoffs? = yes,and they will be traded because of it

does ming have the drive to "take over"? = no,he said he doesnt want to be a ballhog,but that unfortunately is what we need him to be. This isnt china,we need him to ball hog,and step up and tell rudy/cat/steve "give me the damn ball or else" is what ming should say instead of being nice.

should boki play now?= yes,hes already better than rice/morris even at 80%,yet rudy will probably waste this year and wait till next year,then if boki plays great next year,alot of fans will be wondering why rudy wasted this year having him on the pine. Basically rudy is in a no win . If boki sucks next year,then rudy cant scout. If boki plays good,then why the hell is rice playing all of bokis minutes now?

why are players on this team taking 20 shots a game that shoot 40%,when ming shoots 60% and shoots only 6 times a game?= rudy is stupid.

why is rice and kenny and moochie all taking more shots in a single game each than ming does sometimes? = come on rudy,wake up


see,now you know what all the fans are complaining about.


----------



## groovehouse (May 21, 2002)

We (Houston Fans) will always complain. Even when we are winning we are complaining... I think it's just.... Houston.

We complain about the traffic, the heat, the rain, the hometeams. It's just Houston...


----------



## 777 (Dec 14, 2002)

those r some nice sites u got there groovehouse by the way does anybody know why YaoMing always wear that red wrist band? any special meaning?


----------



## Tenshi25 (Nov 27, 2002)

I don't know what you rest of guys think, but IMO the Rockets are now in some intermediate state between the little excessive optimism of rocketeer and the "everything sucks" point of view of catandkennysuck. To me, things look pretty well, especially considering what we come from last year; 13-10 is a pretty good record, and even though the last 3 games have proven again this team is still inconsistent, they can do good things (we already beat Spurs, Sixers and Kings) and probably will become even better in the future?
Will we make the playoffs? I think so, unless things change radically we have enough quality to be there, I'd say between 5th and 8th. Will we go any further? well, I'd love to, but a realistic analisys says, to me, that we can't still compete againts teams like Mavs, Spurs or Lakers (in playoff mode) in a playoff series. 
Sure we have things I don't like, and I'd say catandkennysuck got a point in some of the things he says, for example a 6'7" PF who can't neither pass the ball nor shoot isn't a good thing, or that the supposed to be the star PF, aka Mo Taylor looks more like the Horace Grant type right now than a serious NBA player. But not everything is that bad my friend, for instance Ming is playing waaaaay better than 90% of people would have thought, remember that only few weeks ago still lots of people wondered if Ming would ever become a good player and if picking him had been a good decision. Defense. In spite of the last 3 games, Rox have showed they can finally play defense, and that's a basic point to become a contender. And finally, like somebody said, age; the team is about 24-25 years average, it's a future team. Let's give them some credit, expressing our opinions on what we think it's wrong or should be made differently, but having hope on this team, for I believe the Rockets will be big again soon.


----------



## groovehouse (May 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>333</b>!
> those r some nice sites u got there groovehouse by the way does anybody know why YaoMing always wear that red wrist band? any special meaning?


it's a "love" thing... his girlfriend has one too...

thanks for kind words about my dinky sites!! :rock:


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

I am with Catandkennysuck. If Yao took 12 shots( not 6 shots ), it would be easy for Rockets last night. Come on, Rockets. You need OT to beat a team like Heats.

Rudy, you let FG 40% guards take 40 shots a game and FG 60% Center take 7 shots a game. What are you thinking about?


----------



## Tenshi25 (Nov 27, 2002)

> Rudy, you let FG 40% guards take 40 shots a game and FG 60% Center take 7 shots a game. What are you thinking about?


I totally agree about that, I already posted in another thread that it was ridiculous Ming was averaging 5 shots per game when he's shooting at 60%. Things have improved a little since then, but still some players should take waaay less shoots and Ming should take definetely more than he does now.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>catandkennysuck</b>!
> you said how great and good chemistry all the pieces fit in,yet the rockets get thier butts kicked by clippers twice,memphis,and BARELY beat miami.
> 
> There is reason to be complaining.The talent IS THERE,so why arent we in the top3 west? Trust me,we will fall to around 8th seed. Thats not good enough. With francis and ming,that should be a contender. The fact we arent a contender leads to serious questions.


i never said anything about great chemistry. i said don't trade and trade the whole team because it won't work. putting a whole new team together would just result in more losses. 

they lost to the clippers and memphis. but they also beat the spurs, kings, and sixers. one of the problems has been consistency. but they have shown when they play good they can beat anyone. and is the talent there right now? do they have better talent right now than the kings, mavs, spurs, and tblazers? i would have to say no. they have the potential but not the actual talent yet.

hmm the rockets are 4th in the west. i would consider that a serious contender especially with the teams they have beaten. and while you may think they will fall to the 8th seed, we will have to wait and see what really happens. all i'm saying is why try and fix a bunch of problems when only a few exist. they should focus on winning now instead of trying to trade guys.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

I was thinking to trade Griffin/Taylor for a PF, but it's really hard.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

To answer your question: Because maybe they really aren't Rockets fans? Some people are just born to complain......

*Thats not good enough. With francis and ming,that should be a contender. The fact we arent a contender leads to serious questions.*
Uh, have you considered the average age of this team? Tell me one team as young as the Rockets that are "serious" contenders, please.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mduke</b>!
> To answer your question: Because maybe they really aren't Rockets fans? Some people are just born to complain......
> 
> *Thats not good enough. With francis and ming,that should be a contender. The fact we arent a contender leads to serious questions.*
> Uh, have you considered the average age of this team? Tell me one team as young as the Rockets that are "serious" contenders, please.


Pacers


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> 
> 
> Pacers


Fair....but I doubt they'd have such a great record in the West......


----------

